# US Budget vs. Household Budget



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Financial Situation of the United States;

US Tax Revenue: $2,170,000,000,000

Federal Budget: $3,820,000,000,000

New Debt: $1,650,000,000,000

National Debt: $14,271,000,000,000

Recent Budget Cut: $38,500,000,000

Now, remove 8 zeroes and see how that would be a household budget;

Family Income: $21,700

Money Spent by Family: $38,200

New Credit Card Debt: $16,500

Oustanding Credit Card Balance: $142,710

Total Budget Cuts: $385

How long would it take that family to have to declare bankruptcy? 

Is it any wonder why we're in such an economic mess?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

About a half a month give a take.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Pathetic, isn't it? It's like no one in government ever took a basic economics class. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

We need to cut-up the government's credit cards and put them on a strict allowance.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

We should just call credit relief and declare bankruptcy! How did you buy that leather couch honey? ON A CREDIT CARD? NOW OUR KIDS WILL NEVER GO TO COLLEGE!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

ImperialGuard said:


> We should just call credit relief and declare bankruptcy! How did you buy that leather couch honey? ON A CREDIT CARD? NOW OUR KIDS WILL NEVER GO TO COLLEGE!


IG, what do you do for work?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I banned him for a week.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> We should just call credit relief and declare bankruptcy! How did you buy that leather couch honey? ON A CREDIT CARD? NOW OUR KIDS WILL NEVER GO TO COLLEGE!


*7, Douchenozzelry is not just a job..... it's a lifestyle IG has perfected. *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Seriously though did he not post just like Omega, all the same topics, same arguments, I think he just threw the Ron Paul thing in there to throw the scent off . Hes against the death penalty, wants to legalize weed, defends Muslims, ahhhhh yeah smells like a Liberal not a Libertarian to me.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

very interesting when you put it those numbers Delta.

a fine mess it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> very interesting when you put it those numbers Delta.
> 
> a fine mess it is.


I stole it from someone else on Facebook, but it's an eye-opener. Imagine making $21k a year and having $142k in credit card debt?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

really bad at math, but looks like it would take about 8 years to pay off that household's outstanding debt with the basic income.

never mind food, heat, clothing, mortgage, etc.

now if we could only get a president in here for 2 terms to make the necessary budget cuts................


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

If you think of that 142k as our mortgage, its a little easier to swallow.... Until you realize what the collateral is. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How long did it take for the Roman Empire to collapse? I think we're beating their record.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> How long did it take for the Roman Empire to collapse? I think we're beating their record.


All in the name of pandering to lazy shitbags, drunks, junkies, and illegal aliens.....it's maddening.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------

